
Hardware and Software Architecture of the Machine [video] - blinkingled
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S--Kgseuy0Q
======
tkinom
Has the FPGA base system been built yet? I seem to sense it is only simulation
at the end of the talk.

I love to see the latency, through put info on the fabric interface. I used to
work on some AMP/SMP x86 xeon base server 15 years ago and dreamed about big
massive parallel system interconnect with infinit band and/or PCIe/PCI fabric.

But SW for interconnect almost infinite number of CPU via standard network
HW/protocol are just so much easier.

------
digi_owl
It starts out sounding interesting, but then when he starts talking about
Linux and address mappings, it starts to sound like just another variant of a
VM living within a server cluster.

------
n00b101
Will the Singularity happen if someone installs IBM Watson on HP's The
Machine?

